# My DIY Offset Side Bar Mount



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

I milled it out of high grade alum. They are 40 degrees out and 14 degrees down .What do you think ? tips on how I could make it better.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks really nice to me. As long as you are happy with how it balances your bow, shoot it. It is just as good as any commercial bracket of similar design.


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

*thanks*

They balance great. Do you think I should powdercoat them ?


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

*A few more pics*

A few more pics


----------



## chinnookbuster (May 22, 2008)

I thinks it looks very good,powder coating yes,but I would round off the corners to give it that sleeker look.Anyways just my .02 worth.Looks very good!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

i wish i still worked in a machine shop. how much for 1 right and one left handed one. pm me:thumbs_up


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

looks great to me, nice job!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> looks great to me, nice job!


same here


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks very good, I am in the process of making a stabilizer and side rod out of aluminum tube and I have been thinking of a mount. It looks like you have a compound angle, out and down? How much each way? It also looks like aluminum bar, correct? Mind if I copy?
thanks james


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

1miss said:


> Looks very good, I am in the process of making a stabilizer and side rod out of aluminum tube and I have been thinking of a mount. It looks like you have a compound angle, out and down? How much each way? It also looks like aluminum bar, correct? Mind if I copy?
> thanks james


in first post 40 degrees out 14 degrees down


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

copy away man, I only wanted to see if I could make one myself. Thanks for all the positive comments guys. I'm in the process of talking to a friend of mine that has a CNC mill about cost per unit. They will be a lot better than the one I made. I'm not a machinist but I have access to a mill where I work and said what the heck lets see if I can save a few bucks.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Marked for later


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Super nice job thanks for sharing. Here is the one I made


----------

